# x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango - Signal 8



## joneum@ (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm getting the following error when compiling x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango from the ports on my FreeBSD 8.0 -p2 on i386



```
===>  Installing for linux-f10-pango-1.22.3_1
===>   linux-f10-pango-1.22.3_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/bin/sh - found
===>   linux-f10-pango-1.22.3_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.0 - found
===>   linux-f10-pango-1.22.3_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/lib/libexpat.so.1 - found
===>   linux-f10-pango-1.22.3_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.3.0 - found
===>   linux-f10-pango-1.22.3_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libpng.so.3.37.0 - found
===>   linux-f10-pango-1.22.3_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango already installed
cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango/work && /usr/bin/find * -type d -exec /bin/mkdir -p "/compat/linux/{}" \;
cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango/work && /usr/bin/find * ! -type d | /usr/bin/cpio -pm -R root:wheel /compat/linux
cpio: etc/pango/pangox.aliases: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.2203.0: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.2203.0: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.2203.0: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/libpangox-1.0.so.0.2203.0: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0.2203.0: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-arabic-fc.so: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-arabic-lang.so: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-x.so: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-hangul-fc.so: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-hebrew-fc.so: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-fc.so: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-lang.so: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-khmer-fc.so: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-syriac-fc.so: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-thai-fc.so: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-thai-lang.so: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-tibetan-fc.so: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/share/doc/pango-1.22.3/AUTHORS: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/share/doc/pango-1.22.3/COPYING: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/share/doc/pango-1.22.3/HELLO.txt: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/share/doc/pango-1.22.3/NEWS: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/share/doc/pango-1.22.3/README: File on disk is not older; skipping.
cpio: usr/share/man/man1/pango-querymodules.1.gz: File on disk is not older; skipping.
16 blocks
*** Signal 8

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango.
```


----------



## vermaden (Jun 7, 2010)

enterhaken said:
			
		

> File on disk is not older; skipping.



Check system date.


----------



## joneum@ (Jun 8, 2010)

The Date is okay... 

Tue Jun  8 01:33:04 CEST 2010


----------



## vermaden (Jun 8, 2010)

I would rm -rf the work directory for that port (or just type make clean) and try to build it again, remove all CFLAGS and other settings from /etc/make.conf ... but why just not do pkg_add -r linux-f10-pango ?


----------

